# Special coverage 16018



## TurboDieselCruze2014 (Jan 23, 2020)

Jesus, Why has no one answered your question. Not even an attempt. Don’t know much of this special coverage other than my vehicle may need replacing at some point. Maybe try re asking it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TurboDieselCruze2014 said:


> Jesus, Why has no one answered your question. Not even an attempt. Don’t know much of this special coverage other than my vehicle may need replacing at some point. Maybe try re asking it.


Well, to start with, he posted in the wrong subforum. Secondly, OP has not been back since he posted, so he must have fixed or sold it.

EDIT: Look at the title - that is not a request for help at all. Do you read every single post?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Beckalew11 said:


> I’ve been having problems with my dealership and providing proper and correct car of my 2014 Cruze diesel. I’ve had it in 2 different times for the check engine light with the following codes. P20E2
> P20E4
> P2453
> When I first took it in, I was told it only needed the differential pressure sensor replaced for $620 So got it replaced elsewhere for much cheaper, and codes were cleared. Next day light comes back on with only the first 2 codes. Called the dealership they said it must not have been done properly. It was done by a certified GM diesel mechanic..that my brother in law knows that has been working on all of his GM cars for 15 years..so highly doubtful. Well now they are telling me EGT sensors one and two are bad and I need to bring it in to replace them..for way too much money. So same mechanic replaced those again for MUCH cheaper..codes cleared..CEL comes on again with a new code.
> ...


For the others who may look:

Special coverage 16018

*P20E2 Possible Causes*

Faulty Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor
Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor harness is open or shorted
Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor circuit poor electrical connection
Exhaust leaks
Excessive particulate matter buildup on sensor
Read more: P20e2 - Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor 1/2 Correlation Bank 1

*P20E4* Possible Causes 
Faulty Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor 
Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor harness is open or shorted 
Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor circuit poor electrical connection 
Exhaust leaks Excessive particulate matter buildup on sensor

Read more: P20e4 - Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor 2/3 Correlation Bank 1 

Potential causes for this code, P2453, to set are: 

Clogged DPF pressure sensor tubes/hoses 
Faulty DPF pressure sensor 
The diesel exhaust fluid reservoir may be empty
Improper diesel exhaust fluid 
Open or shorted circuit/s in the DPF pressure sensor A circuit
Inept DPF regeneration 
The active DPF regeneration system is inoperative

Read more at: P2453 Diesel Particulate Filter Pressure Sensor A Circuit Range Performance


----------



## TurboDieselCruze2014 (Jan 23, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> For the others who may look:
> 
> Special coverage 16018
> 
> ...


I did see that and did read the post. By repost I meant for him to repost in another sub forum. I noticed his question wasn’t a question at all. However I didn’t notice he only had one post. I never met a super moderator before. What an honor it is to meet you??? Thanks for your insights


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TurboDieselCruze2014 said:


> I did see that and did read the post. By repost I meant for him to repost in another sub forum. I noticed his question wasn’t a question at all. However I didn’t notice he only had one post. I never met a super moderator before. What an honor it is to meet you??? Thanks for your insights


Thanks for the compliment, but I am no one special, just someone who volunteers a little time.


----------

